# A Sound of Thunder!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's something that I'm excited about, and I know that Spaulding has got to be. Here's the url for the movie trailer for one of our favorite Ray Bradbury short stories, _A Sound of Thunder._ For those who haven't read the story, I recommend that you do so. It's one of the best he's written. It stars Ben Kingsley, Ed Burns and Catherine McCormmack. As for the place to find it, well, here ya go: http://scifi.com/scifiwire/art-main.html?2004-07/23/12.10.film


----------

